# tree stumps in pasture? Grind down or not to grind?



## cwilko75 (Nov 12, 2013)

We removed 70+ trees from our tree row that goes behind our fence. Approximately 20 of those trees have left over stumps that are inside the pasture fence. My horse has not come home to the new pasture yet so I was curious what I should do with the stumps. 

Can I just cut the main tree trunk down at ground level or do I need to grind the stumps down before I turn out my horse? I grew up in W. Kansas where there are never any trees in the pasture and now that I am in Ohio...I wasn't sure what was the safest option. Naturally, grinding the stump seems best and I plan to grind them down in the long run but wasn't sure if it was a must do before my horse comes home or whether it can wait a bit until we get time to grind them down. Thanks,:wink:


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I think the bigger concern is actually having the holes in the pasture that appear as the ground-down stumps rot out in years hence that can be leg-trappers. I think horses have enough sense to deal both with stumps at a 'normal' height or ground down. I would probably actually leave them tall enough to let them sit a year or two and then pull them one by one so you can just fill in the holes.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Never taken out that many trees! We normally cut them at ground level and leave them. It's never caused a problem and saves a ton of work. As for holes in the ground, moles/gophers/neutria cause more of a problem and we still haven't had a horse hurt themselves. 

Give horses their due, they are not dumb when it comes to footing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless you plan on plowing the pasture, the stumps are fine. If you shorten them to ground level, depending on the type of tree, they can take forever to rot. If the stump is several feet high, a half ton truck can pull them out if need be. The needle bearing trees take forever to rot because of all the pitch.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I know you don't want to hear this, but those stumps need to be dug up and removed AND the holes carefully filled and graded. WHen thos stumpsrot, they will leave DEEP holes that can be dangerous. DO you know anyone with a backhoe who can dig them up?

WHile they are hard to get rid of, piling them and continually burning them will, eventually, get rid of them. BEtter piled up and ugly than rotting and creating deep voids.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if you dont have 'No Burn Days' then here is a trick , take a metal barrel or such put it around your stump, add some charcoal and burn it out. the barrel stops the fire from spreading the charcoal will burn slower and longer . what is left after the fire burns out, is easy to pop out with a shovel and digging bar. and depending on the tree types you can have a weeine roast ;0


----------

